# Fallo en driver bombilla leds dicroicas



## kikevm (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, tengo unas bombillas dicroicas leds con un problema, todas terminan de la forma que aparece en el video. los leds están bien y los componentes electrónicos del driver en apariencia y testados (nivel muy básico) también. La salida en vez de 12v va oscilando entre 2 y 4v por lo que pasa a iluminar intermitentemente.  Saben que podría ser?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2016)

¿ Fotos del driver de buena calidad y en foco ?


----------



## kikevm (Dic 8, 2016)




----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola, ese puente de diodos se ve sospechoso, como si se hubiese quemado. Con un multímetro revisa que este en buen estado, una prueba así rápido es revisar que no tenga continuidad entre sus entradas de CA respecto a las de CD. (Estas pruebas con la placa desenergizada).


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 8, 2016)

Hola ., cuando fogo dijo ....... 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fotos del driver de buena calidad y en foco ?


 se refiere a esto​  A lo que indico el amigaso​


Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, ese puente de diodos se ve sospechoso, como si se hubiese quemado. Con un multímetro revisa que este en buen estado, una prueba así rápido es revisar que no tenga continuidad entre sus entradas de CA respecto a las de CD. (Estas pruebas con la placa desenergizada).


 Agregaria que revisaras el diodo D1 ., al parecer tambien se ve quemado​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola ., cuando fogo dijo . . . .


 Ultimamente me siento *"Incomprendido"*


----------



## kikevm (Dic 9, 2016)

he probado esas dos piezas, en un principio están bien, el diodo SS210 me da lectura de 255, e invirtiendo no da nada, y el puente rectificador creo q bien también, le entra 220v ac, y tiene salida de cerca de 300v CC.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 9, 2016)

Será ahora momento de revisar el integrado de 6 pines que se ve en la foto. Trata de distinguir que letras tiene grabadas (pueden ser 2 o 3) y ponlo acá el foro, otra cosa es revisar que el transistor de potencia que se observa no esté dañado. 
Lo que debieras de hacer es sacarlo de la placa y revisar que no tenga corto entre sus terminales.

Saludos


----------



## kikevm (Dic 9, 2016)

el integrado creo leer o AGRE o AGRF, no se como se chequea correctamente.







El transistor es 13003E, no tiene corto pero no se que medidas o como se mide para saber q esta correctamente.

PD: la foto la subo con tamaño grande, pero aquí aparece siempre pequeño, sorry.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 10, 2016)

Ese transistor es un NPN de alto voltaje: http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resource/technical/document/datasheet/a6/c2/35/55/b9/76/4f/77/CD00160678.pdf/files/CD00160678.pdf/jcr:content/translations/en.CD00160678.pdf

Debes de verificar que las junturas internas estén en buen estado. Esta prueba se hace de preferencia con el componente fuera de la placa. Se pone el multímetro en función de diodos, su punta roja en la terminal B del transistor y la negra se alterna entre la terminal C y E; en ambas posiciones te debe de arrojar una lectura cercana a 0.6V si es que el transistor está en buen estado.

No hallo referencia del integrado que das pero otra opción es tratar de levantar el diagrama y con base en él deducir donde están sus salidas y revisar su estado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2016)

Hola 





kikevm dijo:


> PD: la foto la subo con tamaño grande, pero aquí aparece siempre pequeño, sorry.


El problema esta ., en que no leeiste las formas de manejarce en el foro ., ni como hacerlo .,  estas usando un servidor extermo ., leete esto​ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/#post608881 PD : Ahora fogo ., se lo que se siente ., ser un incomprendido       ​


----------



## kikevm (Dic 10, 2016)

voy poco a poco encerrando el tema, he probado el transistor tal y como decís, según instrucciones no me da ningún valor, ademas he probado puesta a la corriente y es en el transistor donde esta la subida y bajada de Cc, mientras que en otra bombilla (funcionando) poniendo el positivo en B tengo en C y E una salida constante de 195v, vamos bien?

Perdón por lo de las fotos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 10, 2016)

Lo primero de que no te da ninguna medida ya es de sospechar, quizá se haya abierto el transistor. Lo segundo no tanto, ya dependerá en que configuración este colocado el transistor. Trata de levantar el circuito en la sección del transistor.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 11, 2016)

Que lectura te da midiendo el transformador, parece ser una fuente del tipo flyback, de ser el transistor de potencia hay opción de reparar el circuito, si es el integrado del driver es difícil de conseguir el mismo.


----------



## kikevm (Dic 11, 2016)

Bueno, pues he cambiado el transistor por un par de ellos que tengo de la misma referencia y sigue haciendo lo mismo. Veré cuando tenga tiempo una bombilla q es igual y esta funcionado, probare valores y demás a ver si soy capaz de ver donde puede estar el fallo. Si saco algo en claro lo pondré por aquí. Gracias por el seguimiento.


----------



## Emis (Dic 11, 2016)

kikevm, comprobaste que los leds estén en perfectas condiciones? como ejemplo me paso que había encontrado unas iguales a las tuya con ese destello y no quedaban encendidas, revise el driver y no presentaba fallas.
Como ultima opción me puse a revisar los led, había uno de ellos que no funcionaba bien, a simple vista encendían todos pero comprobando uno por uno, detecte que uno de ellos al calentar se habría el contacto interno y por eso se cortaba la serie haciendo de intermitencia


----------



## kikevm (Dic 11, 2016)

pues tratare de ver lo que comentas, he probado con el tester y en apariencia uno por uno va bien, cambiare la placa con los 4 leds por la de la bombilla que funciona y veré. Gracias


----------



## Bleny (Dic 12, 2016)

Comprobaste los condensadores que no estén secos por el calor, al estar tan cerca, para mi es el sospechoso principal.


----------

